# CASINO transfers



## chrysti1 (Feb 23, 2011)

I get a little confused with the subjects, threads, where to go to ask a question. Where someone replies etc. But here is goes. I am wondering if someone sells heat transfers for a casino theme or if it is available for purchase in a download where I can add my own stones. Please help!! Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

How many quantity are you going to buy the CASINO transfers?


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

binkinfoosl said:


> is it work now?


I would hope so after *10 years*.


----------

